# cheapest CO2 tanks



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

Are they cheaper to buy in the US, I'm thinking of a cross border trip to Buffalo.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Check out greg post in the buy n sell section. He has a few tanks for a good price.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

I can get you used or new ones depending size needed. PM for details.


----------

